# Canon instant rebates coming to EOS R cameras and lenses in September



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 22, 2021)

> I have been told to expect an instant rebate program on EOS R and RF glass starting in September in both Canada and the United States. I do not know what other countries will have these programs, but I imagine this is going to be a very aggressive Christmas shopping season for many consumer product industries.
> The backlog of lens orders should be sorted out by the end of August I have been told by a few retailers, though predicting demand is still a bit precarious.
> The rebates won’t be huge, but I do expect to see both the EOS R6 and EOS R5 to be included in these rebate programs.



Continue reading...


----------



## fox40phil (Jul 22, 2021)

Hoping for Europe too!

But also for some good new commissions...

My plan is to kick the 5DIV for the R6 after this season. I hope it will work.


----------



## frjmacias (Jul 22, 2021)

This is great to hear! I have been looking at a number of RF lenses for a while, but have not committed because of COVID's effects on my savings. Even a couple hundred dollars will go a long way these days. All that is left now is to convince the wife.


----------



## amorse (Jul 22, 2021)

Fingers Crossed! In Canada they've been bouncing between $100 off, $200 off, and $100 off with some accessories (i.e. bag or card etc.) thrown in. Here's hoping it gets a bit more aggressive.


----------



## somebodE (Jul 22, 2021)

Rebate not much good on lenses they can keep in stock. After last order fiasco (8 months and counting); I won't be buying anything from Canon's website. If B&H has a lens I want at a discount; I'll probably pick it up though.


----------



## bbasiaga (Jul 22, 2021)

Anyone got an open couch? When I buy the R5, my wife will probably kick me out. 

-Brian


----------



## JustUs7 (Jul 22, 2021)

Might be Christmas / Birthday for me if they take $100 off the RF 600mm f/11. Haven’t had too many stock issues on that one.


----------



## Robert Marxreiter (Jul 22, 2021)

bbasiaga said:


> Anyone got an open couch? When I buy the R5, my wife will probably kick me out.
> 
> -Brian


Tell her you need to get a motorcycle or a porsche to counter your midlife crisis and let her bargain you down to an R5 with a 24-70/2.8, a 15-35/2.8 and a 70-200/2.8. worked for me.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 23, 2021)

I was one of the lucky ones who got $200 off my R5 with sales tax rebated when they first came out so I saved enough to cause me to get one.


----------



## eunsik.MJ (Jul 23, 2021)

FamilyGuy said:


> Might be Christmas / Birthday for me if they take $100 off the RF 600mm f/11. Haven’t had too many stock issues on that one.


I have a LNIB 600/11 with the canon original hood. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Jul 23, 2021)

In Germany their is a 250 cashback for the R6, but it ends in August, long before the R3 is announced. That is a problem for people who are not sure if they will buy the R3 and the R6.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jul 23, 2021)

It started this month in Israel, under the wings of Canon Europe. I think this is the first time Canon offers instant rebates in Israel. Rebates go as high as $250 for an R5 with EF to RF adapter (plain one), and $150 for the RF 24-70mm f/2.8 IS USM.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Jul 23, 2021)

Antono Refa said:


> It started this month in Israel, under the wings of Canon Europe. I think this is the first time Canon offers instant rebates in Israel. Rebates go as high as $250 for an R5 with EF to RF adapter (plain one), and $150 for the RF 24-70mm f/2.8 IS USM.


Yes but "WITH". Thats like Germany.
You have to buy a camera for this. And I think "only" 3 lenses for one year or so.

Years ago that was without this constraint. Some (many) lenses had this rebate.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jul 23, 2021)

davidcl0nel said:


> Yes but "WITH". Thats like Germany.
> You have to buy a camera for this. And I think "only" 3 lenses for one year or so.
> 
> Years ago that was without this constraint. Some (many) lenses had this rebate.


The promotion is by Canon Austria. My understanding is a rebate is valid for a lens bought without a camera, but the text smells like it was machine translated, so I might be wrong.


----------



## jeanluc (Jul 25, 2021)

Good news.
But why not try this approach: First, actually get these lenses in stock. And random drops of a handful of lenses at your own retail website don’t count. Then, worry about everything else.


----------



## canonmike (Jul 26, 2021)

Rebates????? Shoot, I'd just be happy if I could actually get the Canon gear that I order shipped>


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jul 26, 2021)

Kind of figured it was due... since I just got a lens.


----------



## danfaz (Aug 11, 2021)

I know the post says lenses and cameras, but any chance the El-1 Speedlite could be part of that?


----------



## Maru (Aug 18, 2021)

Sony is putting good rebates on their cameras..I hope Canon gives some soon...keeping full price on almost everything {far higher from 2020} is not helping


----------



## Savagerivermd (Sep 1, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Considering the prices of the RF 24-70 and 100-500 just increased today by $100 each, the rebates likely will just cover the increase. Didn't do me any good to wait.


----------



## Corbettkg (Sep 1, 2021)

Exactly! Same with the RF 85mm 1.2. Up to $2799 now.


----------



## FrenchFry (Sep 1, 2021)

Apparently these are "reverse rebates" since the prices have gone up for this month:








Canon USA Raised Prices Today on 7 RF Lenses and the 5D Mark IV | Canon Camera and Lens Deals - Canon Price Watch







www.cpricewatch.com





EOS 5D Mark IV is now $2699.00 (was $2499)
RF 24-70mm f/2.8L IS USM is now $2399.00 (was $2299)
RF 28-70mm F2 L USM is now $3099.00 (was $2999)
RF 15-35mm f/2.8L IS USM is now $2399.00 (was $2299)
RF 100-500mm F4-7.1L IS USM is now $2799.00 (was $2699)
RF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM is now $2799.00 (was $2699)
RF 85mm f/1.2L USM is now $2799.00 (was $2699)
RF 85mm f/1.2L USM DS is now $3099.00 (was $2999)


----------



## Maru (Sep 2, 2021)

They stopped caring about mid range consumers long ago...now its only for something below $700 or above $2500  

I dont want a chat war so apologizing to everyone already


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 2, 2021)

bbasiaga said:


> Anyone got an open couch? When I buy the R5, my wife will probably kick me out.
> 
> -Brian


Tell her it's no for you, but for your 20 years old mistress.
I'm sure she will understand and ask you to add an expensive lens!


----------



## Cyborx (Sep 8, 2021)

Who needs glass if you don't have a Pro Body to put it on?
When will we see the R1 high end camera?


----------



## canonmike (Sep 9, 2021)

bbasiaga said:


> Anyone got an open couch? When I buy the R5, my wife will probably kick me out.
> 
> -Brian


Hide the credit card bill, Brian. When the camera comes in, just paint M50 over the R5 logo. That will show her how frugal you are and should get you off the hook.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 9, 2021)

canonmike said:


> Hide the credit card bill, Brian. When the camera comes in, just paint M50 over the R5 logo. That will show her how frugal you are and should get you off the hook.



Almost as good (and easier), just chip the 5 away, and tell her it's an RP. (They just had an R on the name plate, which was a bit confusing.)


----------



## dewey1013 (Oct 1, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Any more rumors on a rebate? I was trying to hold out buying a new R5 but I'm getting antsy since it is no longer Sept


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Oct 1, 2021)

CPW still shows both the R5 and R6 at $100 off list price.

Not as good as before ($200 off), but still better than nothing.

And most likely without state sales tax for additional savings..


----------



## BBarn (Oct 10, 2021)

Rumor never came true.


----------



## dewey1013 (Oct 10, 2021)

Hmm. So no new rumors of upcoming discounts?


----------



## Willbeen (Nov 3, 2021)

Rebates finally announced...but its very limited to what appears to be an inventory cleanout promotion. Nothing relative to the R5 or popular lenses. I'm disappointed...or perhaps my expectations were too high.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Nov 4, 2021)

Willbeen said:


> Rebates finally announced...but its very limited to what appears to be an inventory cleanout promotion. Nothing relative to the R5 or popular lenses. I'm disappointed...or perhaps my expectations were too high.


CPW has both the R5 and R6 listed for $200 off and without sales tax (another ~$200 or more)..
Not earth shattering, but better than nothing


----------



## Corbettkg (Nov 4, 2021)

ColorBlindBat said:


> CPW has both the R5 and R6 listed for $200 off and without sales tax (another ~$200 or more)..
> Not earth shattering, but better than nothing


What/who is CPW, please?


----------



## EricN (Nov 4, 2021)

Corbettkg said:


> What/who is CPW, please?











Canon Camera and Lens Deals - Canon Price Watch







www.cpricewatch.com


----------

